# Cat Tree Ideas



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

A few years ago, I asked my dad to help build a cat tree for Cherry. He didn't listen to my instructions very well and we ended up with this:










I had wanted the top 'box' to be smaller, so the tree would kind of taper off in a way. 

Now I want to add to it vertically. Anyone have any suggestions? I have some quicktube I was thinking of using for either a half circle(more likely) or a full circle. 

Right now I just want some ideas thrown my way. Pictures would be appreciated too and so would tutorials. I plan on doing this myself this time and I've never really done much with construction...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The only thing I can suggest is google. I just did a search for "DIY cat tree" and it yielded results that have me saying "wow I can totally do that!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree that a MAJOR modification is in order. I think I'd start with removing that top box and adding another level with platform. Or buy new.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think I want to take the top box off completely. Cherry seems to enjoy it. Maybe I'll add parts to the front so the entrance to it is smaller...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

oceanmist said:


> Cherry seems to enjoy it.


Whether it appeals to anyone else, this is the most important thing.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

There's an amazing topic on here about DIY cat trees and it uses a lot of ikea stuff which is reasonably priced! However... I can't find it anywhere! 
I do however love this and when I move to a house I really wanna give it a go http://dadand.com/build-a-diy-cat-condo-kitty-tower-scratching-post-cat-tree/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

dannijaime said:


> There's an amazing topic on here about DIY cat trees and it uses a lot of ikea stuff which is reasonably priced! However... I can't find it anywhere!
> I do however love this and when I move to a house I really wanna give it a go Build a DIY cat tower, cat condo, cat tree
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I've seen a lot of Ikea hacks for cats, but I have no clue where the closest Ikea is. >.<

I'm thinking of doing one with a half circle nest and maybe a few more platforms. I'm starting to think I might as well give in and let Cherry wander on our beams(open beamed house). She can only get up there with a ladder, but if I made a taller cat tree she could easily jump...

I wish I had more wall space. Otherwise, I'd make two cat trees and connect them with a tunnel. That would be pretty fun. lol


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/store/stoughton

This could be pretty close  
Yeah we have no wall space either, when we get a house I'd quite like cat shelves that flow so he can wonder round high up and it still look normal haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

